# kevin mcfail statement regarding Iverson trade



## wolves4life (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/news/mchale_statement_on_ai_061219.html

kinda funny what he said at the end "we are always looking for ways to improve our team"


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah "looking" is the key word there. "Doing" is a concept foreign to McHale.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> We looked at many different scenarios and explored many different options, but at the end of the day it was Philadelphia's decision to make.


Hah, my ***. Sounds like a little too passive or deliberately destroying the team. Definitely trying to ruin.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

mchale is quite obviously an idiot.
he didnt offer foye (no i dont have a link) , but reports were he was just offering mike james, ricky etc and refused to put foye in the deal.
thats all he had to do, foye is worth more than the picks, miller or the contract of joe smith to the 6'ers.
i've been so agro over this for the last couple of days lol, cant sign in from work so i have seen the reactions just havnt been able to respond.
he's not "trying" to improve this team, thats what he has to say, every gm says they are trying to improve their team... except most others actually do something about it.

.....infuriating


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What is Kevin McFail seeing in Randy Foye, anyway?


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

If Minny wants to keep KG then they must fire McFail to at least show KG that mgmt hasn't given up on winning. They need to bring in a high profile GM that is known for action, perhaps Jerry West, and promise the fans that they are willing to spend more $$$. If not then be honest and start listening to offers for KG so that you can maximize what you can get. The fans in Minny deserve an honest answer to the question of whether they are really interested in winning or just hoping they can win.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

It's insane. Foye is a good player, heck he might even turn out to be a quality starter at some point, but he will *never* be Allen Iverson. AI was a star player his rookie year, and was younger than Foye. GMs fall in love with their own draft picks and become blind when assessing whether they are worth trading. If we had just thrown him into the mix, we'd have Iverson right now. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Cager said:


> If Minny wants to keep KG then they must fire McFail to at least show KG that mgmt hasn't given up on winning. They need to bring in a high profile GM that is known for action, perhaps Jerry West, and promise the fans that they are willing to spend more $$$. If not then be honest and start listening to offers for KG so that you can maximize what you can get. The fans in Minny deserve an honest answer to the question of whether they are really interested in winning or just hoping they can win.


Screw that, the only way I'm willing to part with Garnett is if McHale gets fired. And by fired, I mean fired. Not demoted or given a do-nothing front office job (he already has one!). I want him out of the organization completely. I wouldn't trust him to run the concessions. He'd wind up selling hotdogs for pieces of lint and bankrupt the franchise.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

taylor is blind, the whole world sees mchale is the problem except him


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Let's trade KG, and fire the office. Let some guys with brains run the youth movement!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Let's trade KG, and fire the office. Let some guys with brains run the youth movement!


odds are only either garnett or mchale will move
which means mchale would be in charge if we moved garnett.

not a very promising thought


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Mateo said:


> yeah "looking" is the key word there. "Doing" is a concept foreign to McHale.



so true. McHale deserves the aze


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man so depressing... Time to hit the reset button... Lets just start over.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Man so depressing... Time to hit the reset button... Lets just start over.


:banghead:


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

it is depressing. last couple games minny has played haven't looked too great either. 

KG is KG though.. he always tries hard and I just continue to feel for him :/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the thing is i dont think management has the guts to actually trade kg, so they wont get him help but they wont trade him... man this organization makes no sense at all some times


----------

